# Grooves on my Wedges



## bignev (Feb 7, 2011)

Love my Vokey wedges but the grooves are wearing down. Question is am I allowed to get them sharpened and can any pro do it for me?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2011)

They can be sharpened, some Pros will do it but.....

You have to be certain that you don't make the grooves too big that they break rules.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im not being funny here(i dont personally do this) but you could easily get a flat headed screwdriver and sharpen them yourself  no one is going to measure your grooves are they? . For club golfers i dont think the groove rule comes in to play unless you play county game etc


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2011)

There's still a rule that governs us now with regard to groove depth otherwise we'd be playing with grooves the size of a WW1 trench.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 7, 2011)

Im not being funny here(i dont personally do this) but you could easily get a flat headed screwdriver and sharpen them yourself  no one is going to measure your grooves are they? . For club golfers i dont think the groove rule comes in to play unless you play county game etc
		
Click to expand...

......and you could start kicking the ball out of the rough too.   It's a rule, just the same as any other rule. We don't break them otherwise we are a cheat.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just getting all the crap out of the grooves will help no end. I use a brass bristled brush like a suede brush on the rare occasions I do mine.

I'd like to have mine as good as they were when they left the factory, but I'd have to be certain it didn't make them bigger than original.

If no-one sees you get a better lie in the rough it still doesn't make it ok.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn... beat me to it


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im not saying cheat by the way


----------



## DCB (Feb 7, 2011)

I reconn that if you use your sand wedge a lot and get two to three seasons out of a sand wedge then its time to retire it. That's purely down to the amount of abuse it takes during playing and practising the game. It's the one club that really takes a hammering.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 7, 2011)

Im not saying cheat by the way 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not suggesting that you are saying that. But most of those players who modify their clubs themselves (and there are plenty) probably are cheating, knowingly or not. Clean the grooves by all means but once you physically alter them throw the club in the bin or you are a cheat IMO.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have had my wedges for ages. They have worn a bit, but I like them that way. I get more consistent results. They will still spin alot, but not stupid amounts. Works for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2011)

My TM wedges are showing signs of wear but like Murph I like the amount of soin I get from them. I'm certainly not going for one of the new TM monstrosity's with the changeable face. They look like a 6th form metal work project and are the tackiest wedges out there


----------

